# Should HDMI and Component work at same time on HR21-200?



## CountryBumKin (Mar 20, 2007)

I am trying to figure out a way I can hook up my HR21 to display through my AV receiver (Onkyo 705) for movies and also hook it up directly to my TV for just watching TV without the Onkyo turned on.

My TV has multiple HDMI inputs so first I bought a HDMI splitter and hooked it up with one output feed going to the AV receiver and the other to the TV. This didn't work because I could not get any picture with both HDMI feeds connected at the same time. I could get a picture if I disconnected either of the output feeds.

Next I bought a HDMI switch, but found out after reading the instructions I find that it only works with mutliple inputs feeding to one output (I need the opposite). I spoke to a Monoprice tech who said I needed a powered HDMI splitter. So I'm returning the 4x1 switch.

Before I buy the powered splitter, I tried runnning the Componet output from the HR21 to the AV receiver (which will convert the signal to HDMI) and the HDMI out of the HR21 directly to the TV but I get no picture on the component output. I think I read here that all the HR21 outputs are supposed to be active at the same time. Does anyone know for sure? I'm still trying to figure out if the problem is with the HR21 or if it is in the Onkyo.

Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes you can use HDMI and Component video out at the same time. All the A/V outputs are always active.

But you may want to just run the HDMI to the TV and a Digital Opitcal/COAX to your receiver. Than the HDMI would carry the video/audio to the TV and if you want to use the receiver just turn it on and mute your TV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah, what Mike said .. Unless of course your using the video on your AV Equipment.


----------



## CountryBumKin (Mar 20, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes you can use HDMI and Component video out at the same time. All the A/V outputs are always active.
> 
> But you may want to just run the HDMI to the TV and a Digital Opitcal/COAX to your receiver. Than the HDMI would carry the video/audio to the TV and if you want to use the receiver just turn it on and mute your TV.


Looks like I might have a bad HR21. I am not getting component out. I am getting sound via the digital output and video/sound via the HDMI.

My goal was not to have to turn on the receiver at all if I'm just watching the news or an old rerun. Currrently I have the HR21's HDMI feeding directly to the TV (Pioneer PDP-5080) and this works great for regular TV.

I should be able to send the HR21's component output to my Onkyo (with the optical cable) and watch movies via the Onkyo with full surround sound. I think I'll check out Monoprice and see what they have in way of powered HDMI splitters.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> Before I buy the powered splitter, I tried runnning the Component output from the HR21 to the AV receiver (which will convert the signal to HDMI)


I would check the component output first by running it straight to your TV. Converting analog [component] to digital [HDMI] seems like it would be more complicated than what an AV receiver would do.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with Mike and Doug's recommendation. Keep it simple. Also, the video processor in the Pioneer PDP far exceeds that which is in the Onkyo AV receiver. So, go HDMI to TV for video/audio from TV. Hook up AV receiver with optical/toslink from HR20 for those times you want surround sound and just turn down or mute TV. If you have a programmable remote, you can set up a macro that turns down TV volume when switching to AV receiver for sound. This approach also results in less cables and lower cost (also no HMDI matrix switcher).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with what Hansen said. HDMI can be a bit touchy, so keeping it simple should help.

As to the component video problem, are you sure your A/V receiver will convert component to HDMI? Usually they will only switch the signal to an output, not convert. Try hooking component directly to the TV and see if that works.


----------



## davido (Jul 2, 2007)

I connected HDMI to TV and the audio to the receiver via coax. I merely turn the TV volume down when I use the receiver.


----------



## CountryBumKin (Mar 20, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I agree with what Hansen said. HDMI can be a bit touchy, so keeping it simple should help.
> 
> As to the component video problem, are you sure your A/V receiver will convert component to HDMI? Usually they will only switch the signal to an output, not convert. Try hooking component directly to the TV and see if that works.


The Onkyo 705 does convert all video sources to HDMI. It will upconvert analog signals to HDMI and does a straight pass-through on didital sources. I know the component switches to HDMI in the Onkyo because I also run my Kenwood Entre (DVD/music server) throught the Onkyo, which is doing the same conversion I want to do with the HR21.

I agree with the keep it simple method, and like the idea about just running the audio into the Onkyo with the video going HDMI straight into the YV (as it is now setup).

Thanks. Sometimes we can make simple things overly complicated.


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I have my HR20-700 hooked up to one TV via HDMI and another via component. Both work most of the time. Sometimes the HDMI works but the component will go black (sometimes with and sometimes without sound). It has to do with how the HDMI is hooked up. I believe it is related to the digital content protection associated with the HDMI port.

Pull the HDMI cable out of the back of the HR21 and see if the component output lights back up. Works for me everytime. Unfortunately it will go back out once I plug the HDMI cable back in.

My fix is that the HDMI cable is routed into a switch box. If I set the input on the switch to the HR20, the component output will come back. I can then switch away to a different input and all is good again. You might find that if you are routing your HDMI into a tuner with an HDMI switch built-in you are encountering the same issue. This doesn't happen all the time, and usually when it does it is when the switch is initially powered on.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

CountryBumKin said:


> The Onkyo 705 does convert all video sources to HDMI. It will upconvert analog signals to HDMI and does a straight pass-through on didital sources. I know the component switches to HDMI in the Onkyo because I also run my Kenwood Entre (DVD/music server) throught the Onkyo, which is doing the same conversion I want to do with the HR21.
> 
> I agree with the keep it simple method, and like the idea about just running the audio into the Onkyo with the video going HDMI straight into the YV (as it is now setup).
> 
> Thanks. Sometimes we can make simple things overly complicated.


I read that your Onkyo 705 will convert all component signals to 720p via HDMI output. Depending on what TV you have some TV only accept 1080i signals others can take 1080i, 1080p and 720p.

You should be able to use your Onkyo to pass the HDMI signal just fine, but converting your HR21 1080i component to 720p HDMI may not be a good idea even if your TV can display 720p because it is actually downconverting not upconverting, not to mention an added step of converting from analog to digital will always make the signal worse if the converter is not top quality.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

CountryBumKin said:


> I am trying to figure out a way I can hook up my HR21 to display through my AV receiver (Onkyo 705) for movies and also hook it up directly to my TV for just watching TV without the Onkyo turned on.
> 
> My TV has multiple HDMI inputs so first I bought a HDMI splitter and hooked it up with one output feed going to the AV receiver and the other to the TV. This didn't work because I could not get any picture with both HDMI feeds connected at the same time. I could get a picture if I disconnected either of the output feeds.
> 
> ...


I use HDMI, Component, and Composite, all work all at the same time. I have yet to try S-Video, but I hear that works at the same time as well.


----------



## aus (Feb 4, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> I read that your Onkyo 705 will convert all component signals to 720p via HDMI output. Depending on what TV you have some TV only accept 1080i signals others can take 1080i, 1080p and 720p.
> 
> You should be able to use your Onkyo to pass the HDMI signal just fine, but converting your HR21 1080i component to 720p HDMI may not be a good idea even if your TV can display 720p because it is actually downconverting not upconverting, not to mention an added step of converting from analog to digital will always make the signal worse if the converter is not top quality.


It's VERY debatable that going from 1080i to 720p is downconverting. Not to mention, may channels are broadcast in 720p native.

As for the OP, why not just use the reciever for everything? You paid for it, might as well use it.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

aus said:


> It's VERY debatable that going from 1080i to 720p is downconverting. Not to mention, may channels are broadcast in 720p native.
> 
> As for the OP, why not just use the reciever for everything? You paid for it, might as well use it.


Not getting too technical, I have compared clean 1080i shows to clean 720p shows on my 1080p sets, 1080i HD has higher resolution, a more 3D like pop, in comparison 720p is just so so HD. With that observation, I'd say going from very good to so so is a down-conversion IMHO.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

aus said:


> It's VERY debatable that going from 1080i to 720p is downconverting. Not to mention, may channels are broadcast in 720p native.
> 
> As for the OP, why not just use the reciever for everything? You paid for it, might as well use it.


If you have a 720p TV then going from 1080i to 720p is going to happen anyway. If you have a 1080p TV then you should definitely not downconvert to 720p earlier in the processing chain, you will be throwing away resolution. And you will lose the ability of many TVs to re-create true 1080p from 1080i movie sources.


----------

